# seems somewhat constipated



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

hey guys.

so this morning my pup seemed to be struggling to poop. it came out in little balls.

im guessing shes a little constipated. ive had her on a raw diet for just over a week now. does this mean i need to add more veggies? what kind would be a good choice?

i read canned beans are a good one. can i just give them to her whole?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Too much bone maybe? Do you give sweet potatoes? Canned veggies have alot of sodium, I'd go with frozen if you are feeding vegetables. Maybe mix an egg over her ground meat and see if it helps.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Try adding a touch more muscle meat.


----------



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

ok i did add more muscle meat this morning.

i also just read you can add psyillium fiber (metamucil)?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I wouldn't change too much or it will quickly go the other way. Adding more MM might be enough.


----------



## Little Red (Jan 10, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqI wouldn't change too much or it will quickly go the other way. Adding more MM might be enough.


That is good advice! It can quickly go the other way.


----------



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

well she pooped again a little while after i posted this. we were running around in the back yard. thought i would try and get "things" flowing.

it was still tiny bits and looked really dry, but she got a lot more out. so hopefully the meal with the more MM works it way through better.


----------



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

well the more MM didnt work.

she still has a really tough, dry stool. i guess ill try adding more veggies. does canned pumpkin help for this stuff?


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Does she seem to be straining or uncomfortable?

I'm no expert -- but I just started Juno on a raw diet so I've been reading a lot about raw poops. My understanding is that raw fed poops are smaller and firmer and lighter in color and possibly dry and almost chalky. As long as the pup doesn't seem to be totally uncomfortable or in pain when pooping, it shouldn't be a problem. (In fact, a little bit of straining is good because it will help them release their anal glands?)

Please, correct me if I have this wrong!

I understand that pumpkin helps with both loose stools and constipation.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yes and yes









pumpkin is good for both problems


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I still would continue to increase the amount of MM you feed your dog vs RMB's as well.

What are you feeding your dog (weight of MM and weight of RMB and what is the MM and what is the RMB) and what were you feeding your dog before adding more MM?


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

I also got worried that Blake was constipated. It was very dry and would crumble when I picked it up. He didn't seem to be in pain while pooping but I still added pumpkin. It is still 'dry' but doesn't crumble anymore. All I can say is there is a HUGE difference between kibble poop and RAW poop. I'm starting to like the RAW business more and more!









Can anyone direct me to the discussion about the different amounts of MM, OM and RMB to be given daily?


----------

